# Blends using Dirt?



## dudeitsashley (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm just curious if anyone has blended the dirt fragrance oil from WSP with anything. I am thinking of doing a blend of dirt and purely peppermint. Here's fingers crossed.


----------



## kikajess (Mar 28, 2014)

dudeitsashley said:


> I'm just curious if anyone has blended the dirt fragrance oil from WSP with anything. I am thinking of doing a blend of dirt and purely peppermint. Here's fingers crossed.



How did you come to wanting to combine dirt and peppermint? Sadly, I have no input on the dirt fragrance, but I have been thinking lately what is missing in the coffee fragrance FOs I've smelled is an earthy dirt smell. I have an idea that a coffee/dirt combo would be amazing. 

Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## dudeitsashley (Mar 28, 2014)

kikajess said:


> How did you come to wanting to combine dirt and peppermint? Sadly, I have no input on the dirt fragrance, but I have been thinking lately what is missing in the coffee fragrance FOs I've smelled is an earthy dirt smell. I have an idea that a coffee/dirt combo would be amazing.
> 
> Please let us know how it goes!


I got the idea from a book series called Hush, Hush by Becca Fitzpatrick. So it'll be inspired by a character by the name of Patch Cipriano.  
*
*


----------



## indulgebandb (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll be interested as well- I have the dirt oils from WSP- I bought it to make products kind of as a joke for my brother who is quite the outdoorsman. He actually requested it kidding around but I made it and he actually loved it! But now I have this bottle if fragrance oils and really have no other use for it.


----------



## grayceworks (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't know for sure, but it SOUNDS like it would be nice with cedarwood, fir needle, and maybe a touch of patchouli?


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 29, 2014)

I received a soap in a Halloween swap that was scented with Dirt and Grass.  It was shaped like a coffin.  Smelled just like freshly turned grass/soil.  That FO is very strong, so I would start light.


----------



## pamielynn (Mar 29, 2014)

I love that FO. Mix it with Fresh Cut Grass and it smells like spring.


----------



## dudeitsashley (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your input. I still have to wait for my order to arrive, but once it does you bet your butt I'll be blending! And I'll be sure to report back with how it goes.


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Mar 31, 2014)

I used it with fresh cut grass in MP soap. shaped like minecraft grass blocks for my friends, but do let me know how it goes with peppermint.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 31, 2014)

I too mixed it with grass.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 31, 2014)

I had a soap once that had Earth Fo from The Sage blended with patchouli and Spruce EO. It smells fantastic, but I do not know how the WSP earth smells.


----------

